# Who's lost their stylus before?



## Kimbarl (Jan 2, 2016)

Did you turn the room upside down trying to find it? Was it gone forever?

Also, how many styluses have you been through? 

I just lost mine for the first time, after saying to myself on countless occasions I would never lose it.  
I found it again after about half an hour of frantic searching, but it has made me want to by spares incase next time it doesn't reappear!


----------



## Mariah (Jan 2, 2016)

I have never lost a stylus before in my ten years of owning a DS.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 2, 2016)

I did a lot! I promised myself I wouldn't play with my stylus when I got a new (Not litertally, "New") 3DS XL, but it somehow got lost and I can't find it anymore. Now I just forgot about it. Hehe.


----------



## Cory (Jan 2, 2016)

The are at least 10 that are disappeared in the abyss called the cracks between cushions


----------



## Kimbarl (Jan 2, 2016)

Mariah, that's impressive!

Paperboy, I can't play without a stylus. It feels too abnormal to me. I just keep reaching to the back of my 3DS for it.


----------



## Karminny (Jan 2, 2016)

I havent lost my 3ds stylus, but i lost the stylus to my DSi and every time i play it, i cringe when i realize how much i actually use the stylus


----------



## MintySky (Jan 2, 2016)

Out of my three ds's that I have had over the years, not once have I ever lost the stylus.


----------



## Kimbarl (Jan 2, 2016)

Preassure is on to not loose my stylus again!


----------



## Squidward (Jan 2, 2016)

On my DS Lite. Then we found it buried in the couch after a year and a week later this kid plays nintendogs on my ds and drops the stylus behind my bed. Never found it again.


----------



## himeki (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh god, I lost 1 stylus on my DS (which is admirable knowing my age when I owned it lmao), many on my 3DS but none yet on my New 3DS which I got last February!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Jan 2, 2016)

I have never lost it and don't know how people lose it :S Take it out, use it, put it back, there is no room for losing it


----------



## Kimbarl (Jan 2, 2016)

JeffreyAC said:


> I have never lost it and don't know how people lose it :S Take it out, use it, put it back, there is no room for losing it



I put it down next to me or on my lap when I get distracted. It's a bad habbit!


----------



## Peter (Jan 2, 2016)

I lose my stylus like 3 times a day. For some reason I always think it's a good idea to put it down next to me instead of putting it back in my ds...

...it's never a good idea


----------



## JeffreyAC (Jan 2, 2016)

Kimbarl said:


> I put it down next to me or on my lap when I get distracted. It's a bad habbit!



Yeah that makes sense, I only take it out when I need it and put it back immediately even if I have to take it out again in a second


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 2, 2016)

I have three and one of them has been missing for months. I've probably lost them a dozen times but I've always managed to find two of them. I probably should just put the styluses back in their slots, but eh, never really bother.


----------



## Kimbarl (Jan 2, 2016)

I would love to get a funky character stylus but am worried I would loose it!


----------



## Llust (Jan 2, 2016)

i went without a stylus for like three years. eventually bought a new 3ds, i keep losing it already. luckily i don't bring my 3ds anywhere, so the stylus only takes a few minutes to find if i do lose it. i know my stylus for my old 3ds is somewhere under my mattress, but i have a loft bed so i don't want to deal with the process of getting it out


----------



## glow (Jan 2, 2016)

I lose my stylus in my bed like 573849574 times a day oops

same with my phone ummm idk what's wrong with me


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

I always lose mine but somehow it always finds its way back to me I don't even look for it anymore


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 2, 2016)

Too many times to count tbh, but I normally find it after a day or so.


----------



## Mythic Diamond (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes I have lost my stylus before its so annoying to lose it. I got me a spare in case it happens again. I try to be more careful to not lose it but its easy to lose so I got a backup stylus just in case.


----------



## radioloves (Jan 2, 2016)

Hmm, I haven't lost one yet but I've bought a bunch of different kinds just in case I do, my favourite one is this big red one  xD


----------



## JCnator (Jan 2, 2016)

The only stylus that I permanently lost was the ridiculously thin one from the original DS released back in 2004-2005. I believe I lost it when the car's door opened up and somehow ended up slipping up the stylus on the gravel of the same color. Didn't mattered, as I happen to have a backup stylus that was originally included with the DS.

Outside of that, I did dropped a few styluses, but I always managed to claim them back in less than a minute. Since keeping track of where the stylus is became second nature for me, it's extremely rare that I manage to lose them permanently.


----------



## tearypastel (Jan 2, 2016)

i'm pretty sure i lost mine like a year or two ago. i always never play with a stylus, if i did play with one (like i had on me) i probably wouldn't use it, and just use my finger!


----------



## Meliara (Jan 2, 2016)

I've been through at least 20. =(


----------



## Kimbarl (Jan 3, 2016)

Wow, quite a mixed response. I don't feel quite so silly any more for temporarily losing mine last night!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, with my 3DS XL it came with the regular black stylus. Well my friend gave me one of those 3DS stylus' (the ones that extend and shrink) and I used that for the longest time. One day I put it down and it must have fell in my friends couch (the same friend who gave me the stylus) and he wouldn't let me look for it. The same day I went out and bought a pack of those extending and shirinking stylus' (I love them) so I'm fine.


----------



## teto (Jan 3, 2016)

Every new DS whether 3DS or otherwise I get I manage to lose the stylus. I need to take better care of my stuffs because I've lost about 4 now.
I lost them even more when I was a kid, but I haven't lost one with my 3DS XL yet which I got a few months ago so good for me.


----------



## lucitine (Jan 3, 2016)

I've never lost a stylus before. I'm quite careful with my things and I like to keep them in brand new condition. 

As an FYI to those who tend to lose styli, play-asia has some pretty darned cute ones! And they're hard to lose.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 3, 2016)

lucitine said:


> I've never lost a stylus before. I'm quite careful with my things and I like to keep them in brand new condition.
> 
> As an FYI to those who tend to lose styli, play-asia has some pretty darned cute ones! And they're hard to lose.



Omg there's a Rosie one. And it's expensive. And I'm not allowed to get it. :C



I have big Xerneas and Yveltal stylus' that came with this Pokemon X and Y 3DS case that I carry my 3DS XL in.


----------



## mags (Jan 3, 2016)

I have lost mine a few times and panic but managed to find it again. I have spares now just in case.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 3, 2016)

Oddly enough, I lost the biggest stylus I have. It came with a case for my 3DS and was about the size of a pen, and I attached a phone charm to the end and everything. I think it also had a wrist strap, yet somehow, I lost THAT one.

I also lost the original stylus that came with my DS. It had a charm attached to it as well. I ended up buying a pack of colorful styluses and none of those can have charms on them, and curiously, I haven't lost a single one of those yet. The charms were supposed to make it harder for me to lose the damn things but in the end it seems like they were cursed~


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

I've lost my 3ds/Ds lite stylus over 100 times. I always found it again though. Somehow even when I don't use my stylus it still manages to get lost.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 3, 2016)

my only stylus has been gone for about 3 years now.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm fairly sure I lost a DSLite one, and then I replaced a 3DSXL one after the nib that keeps it in place wore out and the stylus kept sliding off.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 3, 2016)

I've only ever lost one stylus, which was the one inside my DSlite. Not only did I lose the stylus but the whole console (I left it on a plane)


----------



## Crosser(^_^) (Jan 3, 2016)

My stylus is currently lost but I've just ignored it and gone on here to forget about it then I come on here and see this ;-; ah whale I might have a search for it wish me luck xD


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 3, 2016)

I've lost 3...I lost the original 3DS stylus, then bought a pack of colorful ones that extend.
I had a pink one..lost that. Then a yellow one...lost that. Now I have an orange one that I haven't lost in 1 year, and i have the rest of the pack if I need more! My bed is a demon. Once the stylus goes in..it never goes out.

RIP


----------



## classically.trained (Jan 3, 2016)

Styluses are so hard to hold on to! I know I lost my DS Lite stylus. As for my 3ds stylus, a few years back I dropped it in the toilet (I know, shameful).So now I have this offbrand stylus that doesn't fit in my 3ds. It protrudes out of the back and constantly falls out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

For all of us who can't hold on to styluses: http://www.amazon.com/Stylus-collection-Nintendo-Animal-Crossing-3DS/dp/B00YWIS6U2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1451849616&sr=8-1&keywords=animal+crossing+stylus


----------



## Kimbarl (Jan 3, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> I've only ever lost one stylus, which was the one inside my DSlite. Not only did I lose the stylus but the whole console (I left it on a plane)



Pumpkins, I can kind of relate!
I left my origional Gameboy on a cruise ship coming home from Sweden when I was 7/8. I was so upset.
A few months later a parcel turned up at the door and the curise line posted it back to me. It was a lovely suprise! I still have it. Never letting that one out of my sight again!!!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 3, 2016)

I've lost several. Ugh, and if I had a penny for every time a stylus fell down the side of my bed, I'd be rich. Most of the time I can always find them by going under my bed, though, but I have managed to lose a few under there.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 3, 2016)

I have never lost a stylus and I almost own every iteration of DS.

Nintendo DS Lite, Nintendo DSi, Nintendo DSi XL, Nintendo 3DS, Nintendo 3DS XL, Nintendo 2DS, New Nintendo 3DS and New Nintendo 3DS XL.

The only one Nintendo DS console that I did own, but don't own now is the Original DS.

The reason I have never lost a stylus is because I brought Flip & Play Cases for all of my Nintendo DS consoles.


----------



## tumut (Jan 3, 2016)

I haven't had my stylus for almost a year now.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 3, 2016)

I haven't lost my stylus since getting my N3DS 2 years ago (2014)


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 3, 2016)

Lost my stylus for eight months or so. Found it a week ago. Yet lost it again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JeffreyAC said:


> I have never lost it and don't know how people lose it :S Take it out, use it, put it back, there is no room for losing it


Falls out of the hole you put it in.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 3, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I have never lost a stylus before in my ten years of owning a DS.



I've never lost one, either.


----------



## Reese (Jan 3, 2016)

I've been through 15+ styluses in 2 1/2 years lol, I've gotten better at keeping track of them over time though


----------



## PikaSweet (Jan 3, 2016)

I lose mine all the time but I've been getting better at no losing them.
I have almost lost my N3DS stylist about 4 times since I got it and found it every time, usually I lose it by now uwu


----------



## Quill (Jan 3, 2016)

I bought my 3ds secondhand (it's the 25th anniversary zelda edition) and it didn't have a stylus, so I got a 5-pack of spares to go with it. I keep them in my desk drawer, and when I lose one I grab another one. I always find the first one eventually, and then it goes back in the drawer... I've used them all at different times, but I've never lost one permanently


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 3, 2016)

I lose my stylus (and find it) like 15 times a day but I've permanently lost about 10 styluses over the years


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

I lost about three styluses.


----------



## Meliara (Jan 4, 2016)

lucitine said:


> I've never lost a stylus before. I'm quite careful with my things and I like to keep them in brand new condition.
> 
> As an FYI to those who tend to lose styli, play-asia has some pretty darned cute ones! And they're hard to lose.



Another user on here, aleshapie, got me one. =)  Problem solved.


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 4, 2016)

I have gone through a few, every time I lose one I absolutely trash my house trying to find that small thing.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jan 4, 2016)

On my first DS (Red DS Lite), I lost the pen forever.

On my second DS (Black DSi), I lost the pen forever as well. My parents found a white pen in a pet shop, lost that too. My sister bought a pink pen from a yard sale and we eventually lost it. 

On my third DS (Blue 3DS), I haven't lost the first pen ever, I learned the hard way not to lose things.


----------



## Kristen (Jan 4, 2016)

JeffreyAC said:


> I have never lost it and don't know how people lose it :S Take it out, use it, put it back, there is no room for losing it



My problem is that I use it so much and pull it out so often, the things holding it in place have worn down. Now my stylus slides out on its own and I'm always afraid I'm going to lose it now.


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok right so the other night I was in bed and I was playing my 3ds and I put my stylus on my iPad cause I didn't need it. Anyway, I forgot about it and went to sleep and put my iPad on the shelf, then when I went to play my 3ds the next day my stylus was gone. I looked a little for it but found nothing, and today I'm moving so I literally cleaned everything out of my room so it was empty and NO STYLUS. 

#stressing


----------



## Holla (Jan 4, 2016)

I temporarily lose mine all the time. Either in my bed sheets, the couch eats it, I put it back in my system without realizing it (lol) etc.

I've never completely lost one as in gone forever may never see it again lost. Only thing that comes close is I did break the tip off of a DS Lite stylus once that resulted in me throwing it away. (I was hardcore into the Disc competitions in Nintendogs back then haha).


----------



## Cou (Jan 4, 2016)

... it's so funny bc i lost my stylus a lot when i was on a plane but i still managed to find it in the end. and when i was finally home.. a few days later i lost it on my bed (i'm sure) or just somewhere in my room.. i cleaned but it's been like 2 months now and i still can't find it. it still feels weird esp since i love playing with my stylus while my game is loading or something but it's whatever, i've gotten used to my pen lookin stylus


----------



## focus (Jan 4, 2016)

oh yeah. i thought it was gone for good. i looked everywhere and i mean EVERYWHERE but to no avail :[
until roughly two weeks later when i found it under the toilet.. dont ask me how that got there -w-"


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 4, 2016)

stargate said:


> My problem is that I use it so much and pull it out so often, the things holding it in place have worn down. Now my stylus slides out on its own and I'm always afraid I'm going to lose it now.



I didn't know that could happen! I'm surprised mine haven't gotten to that point yet. I might buy a pack of stylus' to keep on hand in case it happens to me.


----------



## Bjork (Jan 4, 2016)

I've lost it, then the top broke off. (may or may not be because i bit it a lot lmao)


----------



## piichinu (Jan 4, 2016)

never


----------



## Venn (Jan 4, 2016)

I lost a couple, I still have some spares but I don't use those.
I have one now, that somehow my father managed to find somewhere.


----------



## Kimbarl (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow! This is quite a serious issue to most DS users.
The only way Nintendo could prevent it would be to have the stylus on a chord. But I don't think many people would like that! I know I wouldn't! >.<


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Jan 4, 2016)

I have! As well, I usually bite the stylus' top a lot. It's a pretty nasty habit I got when I was little and got my first DS, and I haven't managed to get rid of it yet.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 4, 2016)

I've lost so many, then found them months later.

After years the silver DS Lite's stylus hasn't been found, same with the now broken 3DS XL's stylus which has been lost for months.

My Wii U's stylus has been lost for a few months.

I currently have my Crimson Red DS Lite's stylus and my Crystal Blue 2DS's stylus.


----------



## Hamilton (Jan 4, 2016)

I lost one on a vacation. It was a 3DS one, so I'm constantly going through custody of leftover DS Lite Styluses, losing them, and getting more. I wish that 3ds styluses were easier to find! xD


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 4, 2016)

yes.... but i wont loose the one i got for christmas.... it has Rosie the Peppy cat on it :3


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 5, 2016)

I had that with my 2DS while I was at an anime convention- I was carrying around a 3DS, a 3DS LL, and a 2DS, it was bound to happen that something would be lost! Thankfully, I went to lost-and-found, sure enough, someone turned in a red stylus- yay! I have no idea how I even lost it, but I got it back!!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 5, 2016)

Only once, and that was because I let my little sister use it and she lost it -.-


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 5, 2016)

pika62221 said:


> I had that with my 2DS while I was at an anime convention- I was carrying around a 3DS, a 3DS LL, and a 2DS, it was bound to happen that something would be lost! Thankfully, I went to lost-and-found, sure enough, someone turned in a red stylus- yay! I have no idea how I even lost it, but I got it back!!



i can't believe somebody actually turned in a stylus!  i've lost a bunch of them, replacements are so cheap.  i've also used the cap of a pen as a somewhat adequate substitute when i've lost the stylus and don't have time to drop by gamestop or somewhere.  sometimes i'll buy little kits on sale supercheap for old DS devices just because they have a bunch of styluses (? stlyii) in them.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm constantly losing my, it's so loose and used it just keeps on falling out of my DS, but I keep on finding it.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Well, my DS lite stylus has been lost for 7 years now.
Wow.
When I had my old 3DS I lost the stylus for 5 months before I found it under my bed.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Jan 6, 2016)

stargate said:


> My problem is that I use it so much and pull it out so often, the things holding it in place have worn down. Now my stylus slides out on its own and I'm always afraid I'm going to lose it now.





maounkhan said:


> Falls out of the hole you put it in.



I had no idea that was a thing :S Can't imagine how much use you have to give it for that to happen


----------



## macskar. (Jan 6, 2016)

Lost mine, i'm using some pink DS one I found at the thrift store ($1) that barely fits


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Jan 6, 2016)

I've luckily only ever lost one stylus, and it was back when I had blue Nintendo DS. It was at a family gathering at my aunt's house (probably around Father's Day). My cousins and I were playing Nintendogs and after we quit, I forgot to put my stylus back.
Since then, I always remind myself to put back the stylus to whatever I'm using. =)


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2016)

I feel like everyone ever has lost their stylus lol.
I've never lost my 3DS stylus, but DS lite is another deal.
I have lost it a couple of times. I spent a lot of late nights playing WW, Cooking Mama, Pokemon, etc. and I would just fall asleep with the DS on sometimes and the stylus would roll somewhere under my bed/in the couch lol.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 6, 2016)

My hubby "lost" his on his Retro NES XL. He was out of town for work, and several hours on the road, he realized he left the system in his hotel room.

So he went back, picked up the system and eventually came to the realization that the stylus wasn't there. He's pretty sure he had it out when he was playing it and didn't put it back in.

I've gotten into the habit of only using spare styluses and never touching the ones that come with my systems. I've misplaced them in the past and I would lose what is left of my mind if I lost such a vital piece of the system design.

Remember the days when Nintendo would package a spare stylus? Pepperidge Farm remembers...


----------

